# Tires for Routan



## SwimMom (Jul 21, 2014)

Will have to purchase a set of new, all weather tires for the Routan and since ratings/reviews are slim to none for the Routan on various tire sights… thought I would ask here. 

Currently have Michelin tires and prefer not to go that route again. The Energy Savors are wearing out too fast with the amount of driving I do. 

Any thoughts on Good Year? 

Thank You! 

'11 SEL Prem Routan - previous owner of a '09 SEL Routan opcorn:


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

You'll have better luck comparing tires for a Chrysler Town & Country Limited (w/ 17" tires) or Dodge Grand Caravan Crew or R/T (w/ 17" tires) to find more online reviews. You may also find other options that fit the Routan that aren't coming up when you search for the Routan. All 3 models are the same vans.

I've seen online reviews that make the Michelin Energy Savers seem almost like they're not quite up to Michelin standards. I put one on when I had sidewall damage to one of the OEM tires. The other 3 OEM tires had about 50% life on them at the time and when it was time to replace the whole set the Energy Saver tire was only 1/12" more tread than the other 3. They do seem to wear fast. 

The Michelin Defender gets great reviews and has a 90k mile warranty compared to the 65k warranty on the Energy Saver. A little bit spendy though at $160/tire - about $25/tire more than the Energy Savers. Michelin is offering $70 rebate card on set of 4, at least at Discount Tire, and my local Discount Tire store has a banner out on top of the building that that says they are matching/doubling mfr. warranties. That would be a good deal.

Discount Tire also exclusively sells the Yokohama YK580 tire, which is comparable specs to the Michelin Primacy line (that isn't made with suitable weight ratings for our vans). I put a set of 4 on both my vehicles a little over a year ago and have been very pleased, but they appear not to have the price break they once did. I think I paid $120/tire with $120 in rebates on full set and the tire was priced significantly lower than the Michelins. It's priced now at a whopping $154/tire. For that I'd go ahead and get the Michelin Defender for $160/tire.

Can't speak to Goodyears, but I saw 2-3 models they sell with really good ratings at a decent enough prices. Not enough to swing me over from the Yokohama though.

Stay away from Bridgestone. They were OEM on the 2009-2010 vans and were terrible. Just terrible ride and noisy and wore fast. Chryco switched OEM suppliers in 2011 to Michelin Energy Savers, and it says something to get Chryco to switch OEM suppliers.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 2010. My Bridgestone's lasted about 38k miles. I thought the ride was bad. I put on Michelin Defenders at Sam's Club. I don't recall the price, but it had $70.00 off. I have about 77k on the Routan now; 39k miles on them. They are about half life. The ride is great. Very smooth compared to the Bridgestones. My Jetta had Bridgestones as well. They didn't last that long, less than the warranty period and the ride was equally rough. I put on Michelins on the Jetta as well, about the same time. They are doing well. I think I will be sold on Michelins from this point forward. They have lasted, ride is great compared to Bridgestones and they seem to go on sale regular enough at Costco or Sam's Club that save me money.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

Our SEL went about 50K on the Bridgestones - most I've ever gotten from OEM tires. Switched to the current OEM, the Michelin Energy Saver A/S. Now have 76K and going strong. No complaints about the ride or handling. Would buy them again.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Just replaced the crappy Bridgestones at 37k miles with Cooper CS4 touring, very nice and stable ride, excellent in wet and a good looking tire to boot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

I'm needing tires soon too, I'm at 42k. With our winters here in Michigan, I've been debating on sticking with A/S or going with winters. Any thoughts on winter tires for the Routan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwimMom (Jul 21, 2014)

*Went with GoodYear*

Just wanted to follow up on my previous posting....:wave:

Decided to go with GoodYear Assurance Comfortred Touring tires. 80,000 mile life limited warranty/all weather. GoodYear has a deal with $80 rebate on all four tires. Already put on 400 miles on them and I have no complaints yet. However... they ride better than the previous tires. The Comfortred sticks to the road and at high rate of speed (80mph) was a slight noise level to them but after riding on them, I do not hear any noise from them. Tires look sharp on the van and I am looking forward to the winter weather to see what they are capable of doing.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Good thread, I am also looking to replace the the Energy tires on our 11 this fall. They have 35k on them and evenly worn all around. I am just about at the wear bars and trying to stretch them to the fall. Just have to watch for hydroplaning


----------



## SwimMom (Jul 21, 2014)

So far, so good with the GoodYears. Something to consider when you look to purchase some new ones. Hydroplaning is no fun!


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

Just ordered a set of Dunlop Signature II's from, Discount Tire Direct on ebay. They had a promo and grabbed them for $360 all 4. This is a great tire at a great price for those interested. To get the deal you have to use their ebay store.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

We have Yokohama Avid Ascend's and they are wearing like a pigs nose. Probably 30K on them now and they are rated at either 70 or 80K life. I easily see us getting 70K from them. 41 psi and proper rotation. That being said we could have gotten 50K from the Turanzas but with winter weather coming it wasn't worth the chance.


----------



## jettafock (Mar 11, 2004)

Thought I would bring this one back up since I will be in the market of replacing my OEM tires soon on my 12 SEL. So what tires are people using now on their Routan?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I whole-heartedly *un*endorse the Yokohama YK580 that Discount Tire sells exclusively. As I said earlier in the thread 2.5 years ago, I put them on both my vehicles and I loved them at first. They drove great and were quiet. But I got nowhere near the 60k warranty on our Passat or Rout. Only got about 30k on the Rout, and got maybe 50k or so on my Passat (previous set of Michelins on the Passat went more than 10K over the warranty miles). The guy at Discount Tire said Yokohama had to change the compound in the tire because of the early wear, but don't know what to make of that with whatever they're using now (if anything actually changed).

Anyway, I bit the bullet and put some Michelin Defenders on the Rout. So far I like the Defenders a lot, but with less than a year on them it is still too soon to tell.

Also, reading the Chrysler minivan forums, the recommended 36 PSI is way too low and will result in early outer and inner wear on tires. Seems that 38-42 lbs will last a lot longer without adverse handling or harsh ride.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

Thread resurrection, but for a good reason.

Had good years on my '10 Routan. Meh. Very loud and very hard. Eventually purchased a set of Continentals -- oh my what a difference it made. I would not put anything else on the Routan. They look great and perform flawlessly. Highly recommended.


----------



## rmilchman (May 13, 2008)

On our '11 SE we got 60K out of the factory Energy Stars, saw no reason not to put the same tires back on. Bought them at tire rack and local VW dealer charged $30 a tire to mount and balance.


----------

